# Piano Pen Box



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2018)

This is my entry into the 2018 IAP Bash Pen Box Contest. It is a replica of a Grand Piano. It is a combination pen box and music box. The box was constructed using various tools and jigs. The interior is finished in a Cardinal Red flocking. The keys were cut from pieces of white and black acrylic pen blanks.There is a brass plate behind the keys. The top has a clear plexiglass insert in the center to show off both the pen and also the musical movement that plays Elvis' "Love Me Tender" theme. It plays when the box is open and shuts off when closed as most music boxes do. There are musical themed decals on the top of the glass to enhance it. The box was finished in black lacquer. This was a fun little box for that special pen. 

Thought I would put this here for archive purposes.


----------



## Edgar (Mar 7, 2018)

That was an awesome combination of imagination & craftsmanship, John. Well done!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 7, 2018)

That's beyond great work.


----------



## gtriever (Mar 7, 2018)

Outstanding! This one ranks right  up there with your Pool Table box.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 7, 2018)

Great box! The detailed work has your name all over it. I'm trying to imagine a pen that would be worthy of it.:good::good:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 7, 2018)

Truly something really special John. Love everything about it. Thanks for sharing and setting the bar real high.


----------



## Bob in SF (Mar 7, 2018)

Beauty!


----------



## skiprat (Mar 7, 2018)

JT....that is without doubt the coolest pen case I can recall. I was pretty sure it was yours when I saw it and it got my vote. The others were cool too but this is sub zero!!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2018)

thewishman said:


> Great box! The detailed work has your name all over it. I'm trying to imagine a pen that would be worthy of it.:good::good:



Thanks everyone for the kind words. Chris I have the pen idea in my head. I am working on a technique I have not done before that still needs some tweaking to pull it off. I will post when I have things worked out. I still need to make the pen for the Billiard Table box from last year too but that one will be somewhat simpler and still deciding between ideas on that one. I have next years box already in my head and in fact have the next 2 years in my head. I will start on them sometime in Dec. I jot some quick sketches so I do not forget. The mind is not what it once was. Just having some fun shop time once again.


----------



## campzeke (Mar 7, 2018)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## MPVic (Mar 7, 2018)

Oh my, what magnificent detail!!


----------



## studioseven (Mar 7, 2018)

Wow, very impressive.  You are very talented.

Seven


----------



## Rolandranch (Mar 9, 2018)

Your eye for detail is incredible. I can't imagine how much time went into creating that masterpiece. I only wish I could see it in person. I can't wait to see the pen that will accompany the box.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2018)

Rolandranch said:


> Your eye for detail is incredible. I can't imagine how much time went into creating that masterpiece. I only wish I could see it in person. I can't wait to see the pen that will accompany the box.




Thanks Seth. I will be sure to post the pen with the box when done. If I can pull my idea off it will be fitting for sure. It is a take off on a famous pen, with a twist.


----------



## lphoto (Mar 9, 2018)

That is fabulous.  Being a pianist myself it makes it even more so.  Looks very much like my Yamaha digital grand in my living room.


----------



## magpens (Mar 9, 2018)

I also knew this is John's work when I saw it in the BASH contest !

You are known for the originality and intricacy as well as the quality of your work, John !!

Beautiful piece and looking forward to seeing the pen that goes with it, as well as next year's box.
Maybe a kitchen stove ? :biggrin: .... you have been through the rec room, the music room, and .....


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 9, 2018)

Top shelf John!
Kudos to the mind.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 9, 2018)

John

that is some amazing work.  It is unique things like this that keep interested in this crazy game.  I think you should start a thread of all the fun and unique items you have made over the years.  

Just to inspire us wannabe's


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2018)

firewhatfire said:


> John
> 
> that is some amazing work.  It is unique things like this that keep interested in this crazy game.  I think you should start a thread of all the fun and unique items you have made over the years.
> 
> Just to inspire us wannabe's



Once again thanks to all who commented and voiced approval of my work. I appreciate it.  It is satisfying that in some small way I can add a little something entertaining. 

Phil You hit on some key words and that is keep interested. I have gone through my phase of pen turning and am beyond the everyday spin a blank pen. I want to make my own blanks and add some of my own thoughts. As far as these boxes again it is something out of the ordinary that peeks my interest. I get bored quickly. As far as showing unique items I made over the years, I wish I had taken photos of alot of my work back in the day but was never into that until I started on forums and the old addage no photo it did not happen kept popping up. I combine all my woodworking skills to keep me interested. My brother has asked me to do a project that he says would be of great interest for a pen box but it is really involved and detailed that it would take time away from other things but it is on the back burner so who knows. 

So again thanks and from my shop where I am having fun take care and hope to see your projects as well.


----------

